# Loki's first birthday



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

My boy turned 1 year old today. Time flies!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Loki!!!!! You are precious in your little birthday hat! I hope you have a big piece of cake and get lots of presents! I hope there will be more pictures too!!!!!!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Happy birthday to Loki!  What a great picture!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

So cute! Happy Birthday Loki!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

He's grown to be quite the lady killer! Happy birthday, Loki


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday to a beautiful little boy.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Time flies so fast when owning a hedgie. I love Loki's colors, Happy Birthday Loki!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks all! I don't have more pics from today, but I do have a video & gifs


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ahh! He's so pudge-tacularly cute! I can't stand it!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Gah, happy birthday Loki! Just love that little (hehe) goober!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

So, sweet. Happy Birthday Loki


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

The video is wonderful! Thank you!


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm a day late, but happy birthday Loki! He's such a cutie!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks!  It's so weird, it just feels like he's always been here somehow but he's really just one year old.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

Keep posting tons of pics of Loki! He's for sure is one of my favorite hedgie.


----------



## 4BlindMice (Feb 24, 2013)

Awe! He is way too cute!


----------

